# My Awesome Flat Kanthal Coil!



## zadiac (21/8/14)

So I decided to experiment a little and decided on this:

I took 4 strands of 28 gauge kanthal and twisted it tight (with a drill)
Then I torched and flattened it (had to use a hammer so it's a little uneven in some places)
Did a 4 wrap per coil dual coil in my Zenith V2 clone and she chucks like crazy!
Measuring at .21 ohms. Using Sony VTC5 battery.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## ET (21/8/14)

heard some people use flat surface pliers to flatten their twisted kanthal by spinning the kanthal in the drill and running pliers along it gently. buggered if i can find the vid link now though

ah found it


----------



## zadiac (21/8/14)

That's different from what I did. I flattened it to make it a ribbon wire.


----------



## ET (21/8/14)

zadiac said:


> That's different from what I did. I flattened it to make it a ribbon wire.


 
oh goody two different builds for me to try at some point then


----------



## zadiac (21/8/14)

I have to add that it is the best vape I've had so far. The flavor is wonderful and the vapor is massive. Thick and white dense clouds.
I will experiment with 26g and 24g later, but then the ohms will prob drop too low because with this one I'm already on .21 ohms. Tomorrow I'm going to twist some more and flatten them more evenly (found someone who has a jeweler's rolling mill....hehehe), but I will do what that guy did in the video and smooth out the twisted wire before flattening it. Then the sides will be smoother. Can't wait to go to work on this 

PS: I'm still using the bamboo yarn. It's really wonderful. Doubt I'll use anything else again. It works better for me than the rayon cotton to be honest. It sucks up and holds way more juice than the rayon cotton.


----------



## rvdwesth (11/9/14)

zadiac said:


> I have to add that it is the best vape I've had so far. The flavor is wonderful and the vapor is massive. Thick and white dense clouds.
> I will experiment with 26g and 24g later, but then the ohms will prob drop too low because with this one I'm already on .21 ohms. Tomorrow I'm going to twist some more and flatten them more evenly (found someone who has a jeweler's rolling mill....hehehe), but I will do what that guy did in the video and smooth out the twisted wire before flattening it. Then the sides will be smoother. Can't wait to go to work on this
> 
> PS: I'm still using the bamboo yarn. It's really wonderful. Doubt I'll use anything else again. It works better for me than the rayon cotton to be honest. It sucks up and holds way more juice than the rayon cotton.


Where do you get bamboo yarn? I would like to give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Where do you get bamboo yarn? I would like to give it a go.



At your local yarn shop


----------



## rvdwesth (11/9/14)

@annemarievdh by my wol-winkel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> @annemarievdh by my wol-winkel



Jip maak net seker jy kry die 100% bamboo


----------



## rvdwesth (11/9/14)

En met die wat oorbly maak ek doilies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> En met die wat oorbly maak ek doilies



Ek gee lesse as jy belangstel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

